# Liquid Mercury



## cda (Feb 1, 2017)

Opinion?

Liquid Mercury fall under

Toxic 

Highly Toxic

Neither ??


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 1, 2017)

When I was growing up in pre-EPA days we had a little blob of it that we liked to push around, poke, etc., and my mom used Mercurichrome on my cuts.  I'm still alive, so I guess the liquid isn't too toxic.  However, I believe that the fulminates and several other compounds are very toxic.


----------



## JBI (Feb 1, 2017)

From what I found (quick search) it is most dangerous when inhaled (fatal) - not likely with liquid mercury.

Good luck...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 1, 2017)

Depends on the state AHJ and if it's consumed among other conditions in accordance to the MSDS


----------

